# ما مصير من لا يؤمن بألوهية المسيح



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

ما مصير من لا يؤمن بألوهية عيسى و بالتثليت?


----------



## Strident (25 يونيو 2012)

الرب رحيم ومحب للبشر....

من لم يؤمن به لانه لم تصله رسالة الخﻻص بطريقة مقنعة....بالتأكيد هو ليس سادياً....ولن يعذبه لينتقم منه، بل سيقبله ان كان له قلب مستعد ان يبحث عنه....

نظرياً...يمكننا القول ان من رأى الإيمان، وكان مقنعاً له، ورفض الفرص المتكررة، بكل غلظة....رغم انه كان مقنتع....فهذا لن يجبره الرب على البقاء معه...

اقول نظرياً...لانه ﻻ يمكنني ابداً كانسان ان اتأكد انه كان شريراً جداً هكذا....ربما له عذر....ربما هو لم تتاح له فرص كاملة....وبالتأكيد سيعذره الرب...


غير كده...الجحيم ليس شواية كبيرة، ينتقم فيها إله سادي ممن ﻻ يعجبونه.....بل هو مجرد ان من رفض الرب رفضاً قاطعاً وأبدياً....فلن يجبره الرب على البقاء معه....

وهذا هو ما سيعذب الشخص....انه لا يقدر ان يرد هذا الحب....ممكن اديلك بحث رائع عن الجحيم....لكن انا اعتقد انه ليس نار وكبريت ووحوش عجيبة واسياخ محمية....دي حاجات تصويرية لكن ده لموضوع اخر...


----------



## Strident (25 يونيو 2012)

ملحوظة صغيرة: ليس معنى كﻻمي ان تستهين بالحرمان من الملكوت....فهذا هو المصدر الوحيد للسعادة.....لكن ايضاً اترك دول لموضوع اخر....فسؤالك هو عن المصير


----------



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الرب رحيم ومحب للبشر....
> 
> من لم يؤمن به لانه لم تصله رسالة الخﻻص بطريقة مقنعة....بالتأكيد هو ليس سادياً....ولن يعذبه لينتقم منه، بل سيقبله ان كان له قلب مستعد ان يبحث عنه....
> 
> ...



على حسب ما فهمت أن مصيرهم هو حرمان من ملكوت الله
آسف أنا وجدت بعض التناقذ إنت قلت "هو ليس سادياً....ولن يعذبه لينتقم منه" و قلت أيضا "من رفض الرب رفضاً قاطعاً وأبدياً....فلن يجبره الرب على البقاء معه....وهذا هو ما سيعذب الشخص"


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، حينما يُفتش الإنسان عن الله الحي ويسعى للقاءه على المستوى الشخصي لكي يكون له علاقه خاصة به، لأنه يرى أن الله هو حياته وأنه في حاجة ماسة إليه، لابد من أن الله بشخصه يلتقيه ويعطيه فرح حياة لا تزول، وأعظم لقاء حينما يرفع الإنسان قلبه لله باشتياقٌ خاص طالباً أن يشرق نور معرفته في قلبه، فتنشأ علاقة حب بينه وبين الله، فأن كان الله قريب منك فماذا يهمك، وان كان بعيد عنك فماذا ينفعك...

فيا صديقي الحلو لا تنظر وتهتم بأسئلة خارج احتياجك الشخصي، بل تعالى نطرح كل هذه الأسئلة ونلجأ لله الحي الذي أمامه يسقط كل سؤال بإعلان ذاته لنا، لأنه هو الحي الذي يُحيينا لأنه سر حياتنا ومعرفتنا كلنا، لأن أساس الحياة كامن في معرفة الله كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي، لأن الله ليس فكرة فلسفية تخص دين وجماعة مُعينه، كل من لا ينضم إليها يهلك ويُلقى في الجحيم، بل الله أعلى وأعظم من مجرد فكرة أو مجرد تدين للإنسان، بل حينما التقيه شخص حي لن يُزحزحني عنه أحد ما مهما ما تكلم وكانت حجته قوية، لأن مَن منا يسأل عن شمس النهار هل هي حقيقة أم مجرد خيال، ومَن منا يسأل عن فائدتها أو يراها أن ليس لها لزوم ويحتاج أن أحد يقنعه عن أنها مفيده له، أليس بالخبرة عرفنا أنها تدفئنا في البرد، والقمر بالليل يُضيء لنا، أليست حقائق لمسناها بأنفسنا، ولو لم نلمسها ستصبح نظريات لا تصلح للواقع العملي المُعاش...

بالمثل علاقتنا مع الله، فمعرفتنا بالله الحي ليست فكر ولا قناعة عقل، ولا واحد يثبت لي وجوده وآخر يقول لي أنه ليس موجود، أو واحد يقنعني بفكره عن الله وأنا أتفق معه أو اختلف، وآخر يقنعني بمذهبه.. الخ، سلسلة لم ولن تنتهي أبداً وفي النهاية حيرة واضطراب مين صح ومين خطأ ...
مع أن معرفة الله الحقيقية ليست كلاماً، بل رؤية ولمسة وحياة خبرة، لأن الله الذي أعرفه يُشفق عليا انا بشخصي، ويقبلني أنا كما أنا بكل مشاكلي وعيوب نفسي واضطراباتي، ويكلمني أنا في قلبي بطريقته هو، ويعلن ويكشف عن ذاته لي أنا، وانا أسعى دائماً إليه أطلبه متوسلاً [ أعلن لي ذاتك عرفني شخصك فأنت حياتي أريد أن أحياها ]، فهذا هو الله الذي أعرفه، أشاهده وألمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة، فيُظهر لي ذاته ويلمس نفسي من الداخل ويغير شخصيتي لتكون متفقه مع صلاحه لأدخل في علاقة شركه مع شخصه القدوس العظيم فأعبده كإله حي وليس إله مجهول أو إله الكتب والمعلومات التي في القواميس والمعاجم وكلام المنتديات والمواقع وأفكار الناس وحواراتهم وفلسفاتهم الباطلة، لأن قناعة العقل وحدها لا ولم ولن تكفي قط لمعرفة الله، فحق لك أن تُفتش وتبحث لا لكي تتوقف عند كلام الناس، بل لتتوقف عند الله في النهاية لتراه وتقول لقد وجدته وعرفته لأنه كلمني وأعلن لي ذاته وعرفني بشخصه، فكيف لا أؤمن به وكيف لا أعرفه ... أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## Strident (25 يونيو 2012)

عندما تقتل الحب داخلك بيدك....وتصبح من الانانية بحيث انك ﻻ تستطيع ان ترده...

كيف ستشعر عندما تجد جميع من حولك يحبون بعضهم إلى النهاية؟

احساسك بعدم القدرة على الحب ورده....هذا وحده رهيب كفاية


----------



## Strident (25 يونيو 2012)

وهذا ليس عقاب....بل انت بتغذيتك لميولك الانانية، تقتل القدرة على الحب والبذل داخلك


----------



## Strident (25 يونيو 2012)

وكما قال اخي هنا....

الموضوع ليس رهان...Gambling.....انهي دين او انهي نظرية هي الصح...

المسيحية ليست مجرد اعتراف باللسان....

انما هي عﻻقة شخصية حية مع الرب....مليئة بالحب والعاطفة....


----------



## Strident (25 يونيو 2012)

كذلك ليس الموضوع موضوع فيزا لدخول دولة اسمها الملكوت....خالص خالص يعني...

السؤال هو....الرب يدعوك لتكون معه....فهل تريد؟ هو لن يجبرك....ولن يصليك ناراً مش عارف ايه لو مش عايز....
ان كنت تريد ان تظل بعيداً...حسناً...وان كنت تريد ان تبعد عنه للابد...فهو لن يمنعك (تبعد = عاطفياً لانه مكانياً في كل مكان)....سيكون حزين عليك....لانك تقتل سبب سعادتك بيدك....لكنه لن يمنعك...

وكما ان الكراهية او الغضب او او ﻻ تجلب لك السعادة....فمن اين ستكون لك السعادة؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يونيو 2012)

المسيحية هى نور العالم وعلى كل عاقل الايمان بيسوع المسيح


----------



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

أنتم لم تجيبوا على سؤالي 
لما واحد مش مسيحي و مات حيحصله إيه?


----------



## aymonded (25 يونيو 2012)

badrrochdi قال:


> أنتم لم تجيبوا على سؤالي
> لما واحد مش مسيحي و مات حيحصله إيه?



حبيب قلبي الغالي أسأل الله لأن هذا في يده هو وحده فقط، لأن من يعرفه إله حي وحضور مُحيي والتقى به وتركه بعد ذلك يهلك لأنه ترك الحياة، فأن كان الله معك فماذا يهمك وأن كنت فارغ منه فماذا ينفعك، فأن أحب الله أن يدخل الناس ملكوته، فهل نحن نحاكمه، وهل أن كان واحد لا يريد أن يعرفه، أو عرفه وتركه، هل إجابتنا ستنفعه !!!! أتمنى ان تعود لردي الأول على سؤالك، لأن لو ركزت فيه ستجد الإجابة النافعة للنفس، لأنها إجابة للخبرة والحياة وليست للفكرة وتحديد إجابة حسب منطق الفكر والظن ... كن معافي
​


----------



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على الكلام الجميل بس أنا أريد كلام من الكتاب المقدس يشرح مصير الغير مسيحي خلاص


----------



## Abd elmassih (25 يونيو 2012)

*من لا يؤمن بالمسيح مصيره بحيره النار المتقده بالكبريت** هذا شىء مفهوش نقاش*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (25 يونيو 2012)

badrrochdi قال:


> شكرا على الكلام الجميل بس أنا أريد كلام من الكتاب المقدس يشرح مصير الغير مسيحي خلاص


​ 
وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَ*غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ* وَالرَّجِسُونَ  وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ  وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ  بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».*(رؤ 21: 8).*​


----------



## أَمَة (25 يونيو 2012)

badrrochdi قال:


> شكرا على الكلام الجميل بس أنا أريد كلام من الكتاب المقدس يشرح مصير الغير مسيحي خلاص


 

*يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي تأنس وظهر بالجسد ليعيدنا الى الإله الحقيقي بعد أن انفصلنا عنه بخطية آدم يقول لنا في الكتاب المقدس في:*
 
 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 *: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي.*
 
*ويقول في:*
يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 25 : «*أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من **آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا*


*ويقول في:*

يوحنا الأصحاح 6 العدد 04:  *أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».*




*الله وحده هو الحق. *
*الله وحده هو الحياة. *
*الله وحده سيد القيامة.* 
*نحن كمسيحيين مؤمنين بكلمة الله الحي الظاهر في الجسد يسوع المسيح لا نصدر أحكاما على غير المؤمنين، ولكننا على يقين من محبة الله للإنسان، وعلى يقين أن الله عادل في محبته، لأنه قال أنه جاء ليخلص وأعطانا هذا المثل الذي يدل على انه يبحث عنك وعن غيرك من الضالين*: 


*11. لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ.*
*12. مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ؟ إِنْ كَانَ لِإِنْسَانٍ مِئَةُ خَرُوفٍ وَضَلَّ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا أَفَلاَ يَتْرُكُ التِّسْعَةَ وَالتِّسْعِينَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَيَذْهَبُ يَطْلُبُ الضَّالَّ؟*
*13. وَإِنِ اتَّفَقَ أَنْ يَجِدَهُ فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَفْرَحُ بِهِ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ التِّسْعَةِ وَالتِّسْعِينَ الَّتِي لَمْ تَضِلَّ.*
*14. هَكَذَا لَيْسَتْ مَشِيئَةً أَمَامَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ هَؤُلاَءِ الصِّغَارِ*


----------



## أَمَة (25 يونيو 2012)

تم تغيير عنوان الموضوع 
الى

*ما مصير من لا يؤمن بألوهية المسيح*

ليعبر عن محتواه
ومن أجل مرجعية اسهل للبحث​


----------



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *من لا يؤمن بالمسيح مصيره بحيره النار المتقده بالكبريت** هذا شىء مفهوش نقاش*​


الدليل من كلام الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Abd elmassih (25 يونيو 2012)

badrrochdi قال:


> الدليل من كلام الكتاب المقدس


اعطيتك الدليل فى مشاركتى رقم 15


----------



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> اعطيتك الدليل فى مشاركتى رقم 15


شكرا قد تأخرت في مشاهدتها سؤال لك ما رأيك في الذين قالو لي أني فقط سأحرم من محبة الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يونيو 2012)

> شكرا قد تأخرت في مشاهدتها سؤال لك ما رأيك في الذين قالو لي أني فقط سأحرم من محبة الله


القسم ليس للسؤال عن الرأي، القسم يسمح بسؤال واحد في الموضوع.


----------



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> القسم ليس للسؤال عن الرأي، القسم يسمح بسؤال واحد في الموضوع.


أنا أريد فقط  جواب هو مصيرهم بحيرة من نار أو منع  من حب الاله أنا أريد أن تتفقوا على جواب واحد


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يونيو 2012)

> أنا أريد فقط  جواب هو مصيرهم بحيرة من نار أو منع  من حب الاله أنا أريد أن تتفقوا على جواب واحد


هل رأيت الجواب الذي قدمناه؟ أعتقد انك رايته، إذن هنا ينتهي دورك ودورنا، وأي زيادة اخرى تعتبر خارج القسم، لم نقدم لك رأيا لتطلب "جواب واحد"..


----------



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل رأيت الجواب الذي قدمناه؟ أعتقد انك رايته، إذن هنا ينتهي دورك ودورنا، وأي زيادة اخرى تعتبر خارج القسم، لم نقدم لك رأيا لتطلب "جواب واحد"..


لم أرى جواب بل رأيت أجوبة مختلفة في عقيدة واحدة لأمر واضح فمرة تقولون أن إلاهكم غير سادي لا يعذب بالنار و مرة و بالدليل أنه يرمي من لم يتبعه في بحرة نار موقدة من كبريت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2012)

badrrochdi قال:


> لم أرى جواب بل رأيت أجوبة مختلفة في عقيدة واحدة لأمر واضح فمرة تقولون أن إلاهكم غير سادي لا يعذب بالنار و مرة و بالدليل أنه يرمي من لم يتبعه في بحرة نار موقدة من كبريت


*حضرتك ديانتك ايه؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يونيو 2012)

> لم أرى جواب بل رأيت أجوبة مختلفة


لا توجد أجوبة مختلفة، لو ترى أجوبة مختلفة إذن فالمشكلة في عينك وفي عقلك، ولسنا ملزمين للتعامل مع هذا المستوى من الرؤية والفهم..




> فمرة تقولون أن إلاهكم غير سادي لا يعذب بالنار و مرة و بالدليل أنه يرمي من لم يتبعه في بحرة نار موقدة من كبريت


أنت كاذب، وهذا لا يتعارض مع ذاك اصلا، ولكن دعني أكشف كذبك:
الذي قال ان الله ليس سادي كان كلامه:



> من لم يؤمن به *لانه لم تصله رسالة* الخﻻص بطريقة مقنعة....بالتأكيد هو ليس  سادياً....ولن يعذبه لينتقم منه، بل سيقبله ان كان له قلب مستعد ان يبحث  عنه....


			  			#*2* 
هل ترى الشرط؟ لو لا تراه فالمشكلة مازالت في عينك،



فحاول الأرتقاء بفهمك لتفهم كلامنا..


----------



## أَمَة (25 يونيو 2012)

إنت ليه اهملت مشاركتي    	#*16* 

عاوزة اسمع رأيك فيها عشان ارد على إتهامك ان ردودنا متناقضة.


----------



## badrrochdi (25 يونيو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا توجد أجوبة مختلفة، لو ترى أجوبة مختلفة إذن فالمشكلة في عينك وفي عقلك، ولسنا ملزمين للتعامل مع هذا المستوى من الرؤية والفهم..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الأخ johnnie قال "الجحيم ليس شواية كبيرة، ينتقم فيها إله سادي ممن ﻻ يعجبونه" و الأخAbd elmassih قال "من لا يؤمن بالمسيح مصيره بحيره النار المتقده بالكبريت هذا شىء مفهوش نقاش" 
"وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».(رؤ 21: 8)."

جوابين مختلفين وإن لم تر الإختلاف فأنت لا ترى طب نفترض أني لم أفهم إشرح لي إنت فهمها إزاي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يونيو 2012)

أخى    
badrrochdi          الجحيم واقع كتابى وجوده لاشك لكن هل هذا يعنى ان الاله سادى حتى يعذب من لايتبعه فيه ؟
طبعا للإجابة على هذا السؤال لابد من معرفة سبب وجود هذا المكان . الجحيم ليس موجودا للبشر بل وجد لعذاب الملاك الساقط وجنوده الشيطان .
لكن هل الأمرإنتهى إلى هذا الحد الشيطان اراد ان يسقط معه اكبر قدر ممكن من البشر ولكن الله من محبته اعطى طوقا للنجاة هو الفداء على الصليب من تمسك به نجى لأنه اختار اتباع الخالق بدلا من اتباع ابليس أما من نظر الطوق واستمر فى اتباع ابليس يتركه الله لحرية اختياره فيستمر تابعا له كما فى الارض كذلك فى الابديه.


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يونيو 2012)

> الأخ johnnie قال "الجحيم ليس شواية كبيرة، ينتقم فيها إله سادي ممن ﻻ يعجبونه"


انا نقلت كلامه حرفيا نصيا، فلماذا الإستمرار في الكذب؟ هو قال هذا عن حالة واحدة وقد بينتها لك، هل لا تجيد القراءة؟



> و الأخAbd elmassih قال "من لا يؤمن بالمسيح مصيره بحيره النار المتقده بالكبريت هذا شىء مفهوش نقاش"


نعم صحيح.



> جوابين مختلفين وإن لم تر الإختلاف فأنت لا ترى


ليسا جوابين مختلفين، بل جواب واحد في حالتين، الحالة الاولى لمن لم تصله البشارة والثاني لمن يرفض أي انه وصله الرسالة بالفعل، فيبدو انك لا تفهم الكلام المكتوب..



> طب نفترض أني لم أفهم إشرح لي إنت فهمها إزاي


لا، لن افهمك لأنك لم تفهم الكلام البسيط، والبسيط لا يتم تبسيطه أكثر من ذلك، فالمشكلة ليست في الكلام بل في عدم فهمك للكلام وكذبك المتعمد.


----------



## My Rock (25 يونيو 2012)

نكتفي بالأجوبة المقدمة ونغلق الموضوع لأن العضو اتى للمجادلة ومضيعة الوقت لا للفهم.


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2012)

*بالآيات *


يوحنا 3 : 16
لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد 
لكي *لا يهلك* كل *من يؤمن* به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.

يوحنا 3 : 18 
الذي *يؤمن* به *لا يدان* 
والذي *لا يؤمن* قد *دين* لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.

يوحنا 3 : 36 
الذي *يؤمن* بالابن *له حياة أبدية* 
والذي *لا يؤمن* بالابن *لن يرى حياة* بل *يمكث* عليه *غضب الله*.

يوحنا 5 : 24 
الحق الحق أقول لكم: 
إن من يسمع كلامي *ويؤمن* بالذي أرسلني* فله حياة أبدية* 
*ولا يأتي إلى دينونة* بل قد *انتقل* من الموت إلى الحياة. 

يوحنا 17 : 12 
حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت أحفظهم في اسمك. 
الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم *ولم يهلك *منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب.

أعمال الرسل 10 : 43 
له يشهد جميع الأنبياء 
أن كل من *يؤمن* به *ينال باسمه* *غفران* الخطايا.

متى 25 : 41 
ثم يقول أيضا للذين عن *اليسار* 
اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين *إلى النار* الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته


​ 
*إن كان المصير المظلم ينتظر كل من لا يؤمن *

*لكن ما أعظم ما سَّطره الوحي للمؤمنين باسمه *

*ولا يأتي إلى دينونة* بل قد *انتقل* من الموت إلى *الحياة*. 
الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم *ولم يهلك *منهم أحد 

*لا يهلكون ... لأنهم عطية الآب للابن *
*ولا يأتون إلى دينونة ... لأنهم إنتقلوا من الموت إلى الحياة *


*إنظر إلى هذه الآية أيضًا :*
يعقوب 1 : 18 
*شاء فولدنا* بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه. 
1 بطرس 1 : 23 
*مولودين* ثانية، لا من زرع يفنى، بل مما لا يفنى،
*بكلمة* الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد.

يوحنا 1 : 12 
وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا *أولاد الله* أي المؤمنون باسمه.
​ 
*فإن كان الذي لا يؤمن بالمسيح ... يهلك *

*فإن المؤمنين بالمسيح ليس لهم ... هلاك *

*لأنهم وُلدوا بمشيئة الله *
*لأنهم وُلدوا بكلمة الحق *
*لأنهم أولاد الله ولهم سلطان *

*ممكن الابن يضل الطريق ... لكنه لا يفقِد بنوة الله *

*الله لا يرجع في كلامه ... حتي لو فعلت مثل يونان وسافرت بسفينة بعيدا عنه *

*يُرجعك في جوف حوت ... ولا تموت ... أو تهلك *


*رائع إلهنا ... رحمته بلا حدود ... وزراعه تأتي بنا مهما إبتعدنا عنه *

*الكتاب قال : *
لوقا 15 : 4 
أي إنسان منكم له مئة خروف *وأضاع واحدا* منها 
ألا يترك التسعة والتسعين في البرية *ويذهب* لأجل الضال *حتى يجده* ​*الراعي يذهب وراء .... الضاااااااااااال .... حتتتتتتتتتى ..... يجدددددده*

*فمهما إبتعد الخروف ... لابد للراعي الصالح أن يجده ... لأنه ملكه *

*ملكه مرتين ... يوم خلقه ... ويوم فداه ... وبيت الآب للمؤمنين وليس لآخرين  *


.


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2012)

*معلش نزلت الإجابة بعد غلق الموضوع *

*لابد أن للرب قصد في توصيل رسالة لنفس معينة *

*يارب بارك كلامك لكل من يقرأه ... وثبت نفوس خائفة من الهلاك *

.


----------

